# Honey drums



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Think I am going to need to switch to using drums instead of buckets soon. Does anyone know where to get some that are not junk and what is a fair price.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

check the for sale tread $10.00


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Birdman said:


> check the for sale tread $10.00


Did that and never heard from the guy


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Call dutch gold. Nancy always seems to have extras


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I think he said he wanted good drums. DON"T BUY FROM THE PACKERS. I bought a whole semi load from a packer and they were JUNK. I paid $9.00 each + shipping and could only use part of them. I sold a whole load to a big packer last year in new barrels and didn't get a penny for them. This year got a quote from same packer $6.50+ shipping. That price would be OK if I got my new barrels back.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

there is a place in syracuse/jamesville that sells used food grade barrels I will see If I can get the name of the company and post. Only warning I will give is we called ahead, they said they had them in stock, went down and they didn't have any. they also sell 5 gal pails and othe size pails, some prices were ok some high.

mike

bronstein container 315-469-6191 we paid $15 for like new food grade 55 gal drums a few year ago


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You can have all you want for free. Come and get 'em.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I've never paid for drums from a packer. I usually just fill my truck before I leave. Barkmans always has decent barrels but they won't let make take any extras.


----------

